# how much exercise does your dog REALLY get?



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

by exercise I don't mean a leashed walk to go pipi, but real running off-leash or high-octane exercise of some other type, like bikejoring, skijoring, frisbee, ball play etc.

The Pud and I do an hour or so a day at least; on weekends sometimes 2 or 3 hours, and during field work days we're out all day. WE skijor, bikejor, play frisbee, go sledding, go swimming, or just hiking, depending on mood or season. In addition, there'll be many short pipi breaks throughout the day of course, and our daily commute to/from the car, but that's only a few minutes.

I wish I could do more, but an hour a day is all I can usually squeeze in on workdays. I do wonder if it's enough for her, but she seems content to laze around and sleep the rest of the day...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We usually do two big adventures a day during summer,fall, and spring- like morning forest hike then evening hour swimming at the beach with pals. In the winter, it's usually one 90 minute outing. The dogs are sane,fit, and fun on this schedule. I think they deserve a minimum standard of living exercise-wise, so even on huge 90 hour work weeks, I'd get up an hour early to make it happen daily.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Tito monster is insanely lucky, because he's the social director here at the pet hotel. He has an unlimited supply of fresh play pals, and since they rotate he's always excited to meet a new one and he gets to play, hard, as long as he can stand it. We have about a 1/2 acre fenced, grass area for them to play. He gets plenty of exercise!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

really depends here if it is a bit windy we go to a small park close by for 45 minutes thats the minimum exercise they get, I normally break that up in 2 walks but the small park there offlead each time. On nicer clam weather were its still too cold to go swimming we take them to an oval which is 10 minutes away for an hour and half or more. On the real nice days were the sun is out we go to the lake which is also a 10 minute walk, were there for an hour and half to 2 hours.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

My dogs get 2 walks a day every day. They last over an hour each and in the summer one walk can last over two hours, depending on how I feel.
These walks are always off lead in country parks and (when the weather is warmer) contains plenty of swimming. :wave:


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I take mine out twice every day, at least an hour in the morning, and another 45 mins to 1 hour in the late afternoon. We usually walk about 5 minutes to where they are then off lead for the rest of the walk, across a nature reserve, over the hill, on the beach, through the woods... we're very lucky to have all these things on our doorstep.

Weekends will always start with trips in the car to extra special walks, on Saturday and Sunday which can last anything from 2 - 3 hours. I think its important to change the scenery, because the dogs notch it up a gear in a new environment, those tails never stop wagging, noses taking in every new smell.

In the house they are pretty much couch potatoes but just get the collar and lead out and they're ready to go!!!

The walking part is my biggest commitment to my dogs (same for my husband). Getting up on dark mornings before work in the wind, rain and snow (sometimes!) means the dogs always know whatever the weather (they don't care...) a sure fire guarantee in their lives is they get to run to their hearts content... EVERY DAY!!! If we thought we couldn't give them this, I would never have got them in the first place.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

tanyac said:


> The walking part is my biggest commitment to my dogs (same for my husband). Getting up on dark mornings before work in the wind, rain and snow (sometimes!) means the dogs always know whatever the weather (they don't care...) a sure fire guarantee in their lives is they get to run to their hearts content... EVERY DAY!!! If we thought we couldn't give them this, I would never have got them in the first place.


DITTO! That is exactly how I feel about dogs and exercise, it is really there ONLY time where they can run like loonys, making decisions of there own on where they want to go and what they want to do...when they truly can be DOGS! If I couldn't give them that everyday then I wouldn't own dogs.

Mine get an hour in the field on a morning and then another 40 mins in the woods in the afternoon...all off lead. 

My dogs don't get up to much trouble at home as they are always tired!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I don't like in Alaska or anywhere else where my dogs can be offleash every single day (other than in my backyard). I walk them 2 miles a day, 5-6 time a week. Every other weekend or so, I take them up to my parents' lakehouse and they are offleash up there. On top of running freely, we go for 2 walks/hikes every day up there. Just about every other weekend, I take them to my parents house where there is a creek and free area for them to run.

So, basically, I give them as much exercise as I have access to.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Same here fostermom. We have some of the strongest leash laws around where I live. There are a few dog parks and dog beaches where they can be offleash, but I don't go there anymore due to some bad experiences with dogs. I take mine for walks every day when I get home from work, usually anywhere between 2-4 miles, but always on leash. On my days off, I'll usually take them each for their own walk in the morning, and then for their usual walk together in the evening. 

That said we do have an approx. 6000 sq foot fenced in backyard, and they definitely get the majority of their exercise out there running around together. When indoors, they are both total couch potatoes, so I don't feel they are under exercised at all. 

I would love to live in a place like Emma... the pictures from her walks with Tilly and Harry are gorgeous!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> Same here fostermom. We have some of the strongest leash laws around where I live. There are a few dog parks and dog beaches where they can be offleash, but I don't go there anymore due to some bad experiences with dogs.


I really do sympathise as I can't imaine not being able to walk your dog with them off the lead...that is just normal here...infact it woud be rather odd if you couldn't let your dog off! I don't think we realise how lucky we are to have that freedom over here...it seems we just have more available and safe places for our dogs to run free. Even in cities there are normally large open parks where dogs often have even more freedom than country dwelling dogs (as you don't have to worry about sheep!)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Even if we were allowed to have them off leash, I would not feel comfortable as I live in a very urban type area by the beach. Too many busy streets and bad California drivers! LOL The only open land areas I can even think of anywhere near me are like, federal protected reserves... and dogs are not allowed off leash there either, and in some, not even allowed ON leash.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn is walked two, sometimes three times, a day. Today's probably typical. We just returned from a 4.5 mile walk, about half of which was off leash. This afternoon (if the darned 75 mph wind would quit!), we'll go a couple of miles, then play fetch in a ball field. We're fortunate, as we have lots of open space trails where dogs are allowed off leash as long as they're under voice and sight control. Finn isn't perfect at that; while he always comes, he's not necessarily prompt and might stop on his return to kiss a kid or help a mom put her baby back in the pram I know all the places where he's not likely to get into that kind of trouble, so we go off leash to less frequented areas, especially in the mountains.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I also do not live in an area which is safe for offleash walking but the pup gets two walks a days for a total of 1.5 miles. He is only 7.5 Months old so I don't want to over do it. He also runs around the fenced yard. Then me and wifey always play indoor fetch and tug and frisbee in the house. Add in some additional training sessions, pee breaks, hide and seek and wrestling he seems to still have energy to burn. Then on weekends we have puppy play dates and let them run around like crazy playing tag....


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a park about a ten minute drive from home that is used mostly by people with their dogs. The girls go off leash and we walk for about 30 to 60 minutes depending on how cold it is. In the summer on week nights I would say about an hour of swimming and off leash walking combined at least. Most weekends are spent at my parents cottage where it is all about the dogs. Swimming, playing with other dogs and walking in the woods, whatever they want to do.
My Bailey has always been a couch potatoe in the house and as for Charlie she seems to be the same so far. Exercise is the key to sanity


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Marlene. I know of only one place where Vito is allowed off leash and I am comfortable with. It is a small fenced in park, so he doesn't get to run as much as I wish he could. I will let him in the front yard (we live on a small culdesac) if the neighbor's dogs are outside. They run all mine and my 2 neighbor's front yards. He also runs around the backyard of course. Oh and we play a ton of hall ball.

We walk twice a day...leashed of course. The length of these walks can vary from 1-4 miles depending. I wish we had more nice places to walk. I get so bored of our neighborhood and walking on busy main roads.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pud gets quite a bit of off-leash time, but not just anywhere.
Although we do have endless country to roam in and virtually no traffic, there are other dangers for a wild reactive child like her: the willows are full of moose mamas, who could kick her head in, and she might just decide to follow a dog team all the way to where ever it's going.

So...when there's moose or when we're near a dog trail, she either has to go on her skijor line or her long 100ft running leash


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen is also a lucky buy as I work at a doggie daycare. He used to go 5 days a week but now its more like 1 day a week. He also plays with his Westie sister out back and we go to the baseball park about once a week to REALLY run and chase some balls!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I answered about 2 hours. We do a fast walk of about 1 hour per day on weekdays. On the weekends we try to have some sort of adventure. The adventures may be some skiing, boating, swimming etc. They also do some all star wrestling for at least an hour a day in the house.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I checked on the 1h button. Bogart and ZsaZsa get walked every day about 45 min to an h in the morning. Now it's a sloooowww walk because ZsaZsa is 14 years old and her nose gets sometimes stuck on a scent LOL She is BIG on reading the paper these days. We go on our off leash doggy trail which is awesome for both. Bogart most of the time gets to play with his buddies there (mostly always the same dogs since we always go close to the same time and ZsaZsa gets to smell the roses. Then I either take Bogart by himself in the afternoon for an hour and a half or we have dog training class in the evenning (which is pretty tiring to him) right now we have 2 classes during the week Advanced RallyO one day and Agility another day. On those days I don't take him out in the afternoon anymore. ZsaZsa gets sore with 2 walks a day and she is happy with her once a day walk these days. We have a doggydoor and when ever she wants to go out she can. Bogart is a calm cool and collected dog so I think he get's enough exercise.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky doesn't get walked that much but regardless I'm not going to give him away. He's a happy dog.

I make sure he's trim and check him often and I try to walk him at least on weekends. He does quite abit of "moving' on weekends, whether it be chasing kids or walking. We do tug a war everyday constantly from about 8pm to 12am. Not sure how this rates as exercise but we both get wore out.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My girls get a 1-mile walk every morning, and Tia plays ball in the back yard as often as she can get someone to throw the ball for her. Mila is 10-1/2 and has back and hip problems, so long walks aren't good for her. Tia would like to go for more walks,but I don't have time. There is nowhere around here where they can go off lead except a dog park, which I don't care to go to.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky doesn't get walked that much but regardless I'm not going to give him away. He's a happy dog.
> 
> I make sure he's trim and check him often and I try to walk him at least on weekends. He does quite abit of "moving' on weekends, whether it be chasing kids or walking. We do tug a war everyday constantly from about 8pm to 12am. Not sure how this rates as exercise but we both get wore out.



I have to say I kind of agree that dogs don't necessarily NEED daily long walks to be happy. There are plenty of ways to stimulate their minds, and give them exercise that don't include a walk. In fact, my dogs get WAY more exercise running around in the backyard together than on their leashed walks. To be honest, a huge part of the reason I give mine long daily walks is because I like the exercise (for me!!). As long as a dog is not becoming overweight, and are given plenty of stimulation mentally and physically in other ways, I think dogs can be perfectly happy without a walk every single day. I know my dogs do very much enjoy their walks and seeing the new things, smelling the new smells. But I don't think they'd really miss them if I didn't walk them for a few days. They are happy go lucky dogs that go with the flow and would be just as happy if I threw a ball around in the backyard with them.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to admit that so far Benny hasn't had as much exorcise as I'd like to give him. I try to walk him at least once a day, But it has been so cold here the last few weeks that I just can't stay out with him as long as I'd like. He does have a fenced yard and I try to get him to play and run around back there, but he has some problems with his feet. (Which I'm working on figuring out) He will be outside for only a few minutes before he plops down licking and chews his feet.  Today has been the first sort of warm day since I got him, but unfortunately it rained all day which doesn't bother me, however when I went to let Benny out. He freaked out that he was getting wet and just huddled by the door until I let him in.  

I have already bought him a year pass to the two dog parks in town. I just need to find a way to see how he is around other dogs before I'll feel safe taking him there. (No one else I know has dogs) I have been taking him over to my friends place and letting him and her five kids wear each other out. Does that count as exercise? LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots and Lots. I'd say it averages out to 1.5 - 2 hrs a day of true "hard" exercise for the youngsters and those up to the age of 8. The older ones get less...depending on age. But even our 13 year old gets at least an hour of exercise a day. She'll walk, wade and play with others for about 15 minutes out back, then gets a couple of nice 15-30 minutes walks in the fields out front daily.

We have three acres fenced with a pond inside of the fencing ... an acre pond. They go out together and run and run and run, and swim, and play, and run. This occurs about 5-6 times a day, usually for 30min to 1 hr each outing. They only run about the first 10-15 minutes of each outing....then wander, meander, lie down, etc. Every time one sees/hears something, however, they ALL have to go race around and find out what's up.

In the nice weather we have a romp n swim every day. We throw bumpers, balls and frisbees into the water where they dive and retrieve them. We do two sets of dogs for 30-45 minutes each. That's really a workout...all the running, diving, and swimming.

We also walk all of them once or twice a day for about 30 minutes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Brits are very lucky!

There is NO WHERE here you can walk off leash without breaking a law and sneaking.

Unfortunately, that's what I have to do- and I do it. My dogs are highly trained and I have found spots where no one really cares. Also a lot of my dogs' hard exercise is swimming/ball playing which means I only need a fairly small area to really get them worn out. 

We do the dog park thing too, but there are days I won't go in there, especially now. I don't want dogs jumping on me while I am pregnant, and I don't go in if there are intact male pit bulls.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs LOVE the car... Francine will run right past my guy (her daddy) and follow me like an obedience dog, staring at my face, sitting in front of me on high alert, if she even THINKS I am going to take her in the van. If I touch my keys, have a leash in hand, or even put my flip flops on. Out front, she stands by the back of the van (where HER crate is) and waits and waits. 

So, while I'd say she seems fine if we don't go out for a few days... I can't deny her love of it. Daddy takes her for long leashed walks around the lake here. But, given the choice she'd always rather go in the car. Not sure if it's the ride, the beach, or what it is that makes her so crazy about that... because she defiitely likes us both about the same.

Now my boys are mine and they don't like being walked by anyone but me. Epic won't even go without force (for a walk with daddy).


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

At 12.5 years old and with bad hips, Mandy doesn't "run" much anymore! She mostly gets exercise by walking around and playing tug or a little with the ball inside. These occurrances only last a couple minutes and then she lays down to chew on some toy, as she is 'done'.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

About an hour. He's still a pup, so I don't want to push him. But he still has a ton of energy to burn after.
Were not getting a dog park in my city until this spring, so were still stuck on the leash.. =\


----------

